# Not sure what to call this...developing pictures on uneven surfaces?



## pinholio (Sep 9, 2007)

I wanted to try and search this before posting but I have no idea what it would be called or if it can even be done.

I am really into pinhole photography, mainly making my own cameras.  I have an idea for a photo series that would involve exposing and developing pictures onto handmade, uneven surfaces.  Basically just like using photo paper in a pinhole except I would need to make the photo paper and it wouldn't be paper at all, most likely fiberglass plates produced in a mold that would attach to the pinhole box.  I am sure I have probably lost most of you.  I am trying really hard to put this into words.

I guess my main question is, how could I make my own light-sensitive surface that I can expose and develop just like photo paper?

I will revise this post if I can think of a better way to explain this.

Thanks in advance for any help,
Brandon


----------



## Steph (Sep 9, 2007)

What you are looking for is liquid emulsion (just google it). You just coat your surface with it (under safelight) and let it dry in the dark and then use as normal photographic papers. Fotospeed, among others, make such an emulsion.


----------



## pinholio (Sep 9, 2007)

That sounds like just the thing I was looking for.  Thanks a lot for your help.


----------

